# Importation Restriction on dogs



## clint (Oct 11, 2009)

"........You said 4 dogs. I know that there is an importation restriction on two dogs but not sure per person or total. "

I copied and pasted the above from a post on vets. Is anyone aware of this importation restriction? When did this come about? I will check into it, but was just wondering if anyone has current, indepth info on this.

We were hoping to take our 4 chihuahuas to Cuba for a 4 month visit next summer - but if this restriction is now in effect, our plans will certainly have to change.

Amber


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Mexican customs restricts you to no more than two pets per person. So, have all the paperwork separated so that each of you 'owns' two dogs. If you don't, you can have a pet confiscated and it can get very expensive and complicated to get it freed.


----------



## clint (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks so much for your quick response RVGRINGO. Very much appreciated!

Amber


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

One of the tricky parts is that in addition to up to date shot records, you must have form signed by vet within 5 days of importation that dogs are healthy & parasite free. Not sure whether that will be easy or difficult in Cuba. Since basically every vet in Mexico has the forms, I'd take a set with me as then all you would need it to find a vet in Cuba.


----------



## clint (Oct 11, 2009)

*forms for healthy pets*



conklinwh said:


> One of the tricky parts is that in addition to up to date shot records, you must have form signed by vet within 5 days of importation that dogs are healthy & parasite free. Not sure whether that will be easy or difficult in Cuba. Since basically every vet in Mexico has the forms, I'd take a set with me as then all you would need it to find a vet in Cuba.


That's a great idea conklinwh ... we'll definitely take copies with us. Thanks

Amber


----------

